

Ask HN: Good Open Source Survey Software? - corin_

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good open source survey system, preferably in PHP.<p>I'd like one with a bit more intelligence than just counting up the answers, for example:<p>- For a question of "which of the following sites do you read (tick all that apply)", it would be nice to also be able to see statistics such as "x% read more than 3 of them" and "of people who read site A, x% also read site B"<p>- Tracking between answers: show results from question A made up only of people who also answered x in question D, etc.<p>Or would I be better with a paid hosted service?<p>Thanks
======
Concours
<http://www.limesurvey.org/> should solve your problem, take a look , and I'll
recommend you to host it on your own servers.

